# Cooler Artikel zum Thema EFS (Eclipse File System)



## Thomas Darimont (3. November 2006)

Hallo!

Schaut mal hier:
http://www.eclipsezone.com/eclipse/forums/t83786.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

hier noch ein interessanter Artikel zum Eclipse File System:
http://www.eclipsezone.com/articles/efs/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Proko (21. Juni 2007)

hi, ich hab mir den ersten artikel auch schon angesehen

da ich mich auch näher mit EFS beschäftigen will, wollte ich den artikel mal durcharbeiten

leider tritt bei mir gleich zu beginn ein fehler auf

ich habe mir das plugin org.eclipse.core.filesystem mittels CVS runtergeladen, und dort dann eine neue klasse wo ich mal nur EFS.getLocalFileSystem() aufrufe

dies führt in der zeile 
RegistryFactory.getRegistry().addRegistryChangeListener(this);
zu einer null pointer exception

der author des artikel arbeitet unter linux, ich unter win xp prof sp2 

hab ich da etwas übersehen, oder muss ich das ganze irgendwie anders angehen?
in dem artikel wird ja nirgends beschrieben, das man die registry irgendwie anmelden muss oder dergleichen, die ist bei mir jedenfalls null

vlt hast ja wer eine lösung

//edit: auch wenn ich ein neues plugin projekt mache (wie im artikel beschrieben und dependency einfüge) klappts nicht

Eclipse Version 3.2


----------

